# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  Its time to sump.....again

## lost

Last time I had marine I made a diy overflow and sump my tank that way and it worked, now I think its time for another sump and I will have to go the diy overflow route again so what`s the latest /best way to not flood the carpet ? :pmsl:   any ideas

----------


## Gary R

> best way to not flood the carpet ?  any ideas


Get one of these https://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Wi-Fi.../dp/B078TG5NT2

----------


## lost

thanks gary I was thinking more of how to diy overflow the tank fingers crossed it wont leak  :lol:

----------

